# Blackwater Extract, "Is it still being made?"



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

Well, the answer is yes. I know lots of you prefer Kent over Tetra, and I do as well. My local fish pet store (I know there are many in Salem NH, but I am referring to Jay's Aquatics, my personal favorite due to prices and service) but yeah, he said they should still be making it, Kent that is. And for any reason any other stores are not selling it, I get them at Jay's for $6 small, $10 large. And he said I could even get a larger container for a better deal if I ever needed it.

In terms of Tetra, I have no idea if they are continuing the product, but I dislike it. Kent is a better brand, not top quality, but sufficient.


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

I use both kinds. The local fish stores near my house can still order both.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Why not make your own? 

Pour boiling water over a mixture of dry peat and oak leaves and let sit until the peat settles to the bottom. This should take a couple of weeks. The resulting water is going to be full of the same basic tannin and humic acids. 

Ed


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

The "take a week" part is what dentures me, I have eggs today! And also, I like the commercial stuff, cheap and works good, but if I ever do need any I will use the peat. Thanks.


----------



## bbrock (May 20, 2004)

MonopolyBag said:


> The "take a week" part is what dentures me, I have eggs today! And also, I like the commercial stuff, cheap and works good, but if I ever do need any I will use the peat. Thanks.


I'm not sure why a week would make your teeth fall out :wink: But you can also just strain the water through a coffee filter. In fact, there is no reason you couldn't just brew tadpole tea in a coffee maker.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

You also don't _need_ any of that stuff for eggs. It might help if you have problems with good eggs going bad, but it's far from being required.


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

Yes, I know this, but thanks.


----------

